# Short barreled CVA Scout 450 Bush Master



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello All, I made a post earlier that I got a deal on a 450 BM CVA Scout that I was going to have the barrel shortened as I Like short barreled guns. I was going to have it cut from 25" to 16" and had lot's of members say it will affect the accuracy. The CVA Scout has a 1/24" twist. After investigation I found that most AR 16", 18" and 20" barrels have 1/24" twists and have fine accuracy 200 yards plus. So I split the difference and had it cut and re-crowned to 18". It took about a pound off the gun. It's still kind of heavy but not front heavy as I perceived it at first. I'm pretty happy with the finished product. I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet and probably won't until it gets warmer. What do you think. Photos show the gun with the cut off barrel underneath. The gun is 33" long now. I haven't weighed the complete gun yet. I'm 30 miles north of Columbus. If you want the gunsmiths contact info PM me as I'm not sure I'm allowed to post it. He is in Martel. The photo of the Crown doesn't do it Justus. Let me know if you want to see the other firearms I have had shortened.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

When you get to shortening rifles that use straight cases you might want to consider stepping down to 44mg or 454 ect. The velocity loss on some of these is dropping into pistol cartridge realm of velocity. I like short rifles myself for woods deer hunting. I never clipped my 1895 Marlin, which will handle some stiff 45/70 loads. Bottle Necks you still loose velocity but not at as high percentage. The 460 S&W is becoming popular in carbine length guns. 
Their is only so much you can do with straight case. Whacking a foot off the barrel makes a handy deer gun for sure.


----------



## 87duckhead (Oct 28, 2021)

If I'm misunderstanding sorry buy I haven't seen an AR with a 1to 24 twist rate. Most are 1to9 maybe 1to12 is slow. Fast are 1to7 and 1to8. Bullet length actually determines the twist rate. As you add weight the bullet becomes longer to add the weight therefore alot think it's the weight.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If your please great..... hope it preforms to your satisfaction once fired ..... not something I would do myself


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

87duckhead said:


> If I'm misunderstanding sorry buy I haven't seen an AR with a 1to 24 twist rate. Most are 1to9 maybe 1to12 is slow. Fast are 1to7 and 1to8. Bullet length actually determines the twist rate. As you add weight the bullet becomes longer to add the weight therefore alot think it's the weight.


 My first thought too, then remembered,
the 450 bm (and 350 legend) are suited/made for the AR platform too! That’s where the slower twist rate comes in….


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

87duckhead said:


> If I'm misunderstanding sorry buy I haven't seen an AR with a 1to 24 twist rate. Most are 1to9 maybe 1to12 is slow. Fast are 1to7 and 1to8. Bullet length actually determines the twist rate. As you add weight the bullet becomes longer to add the weight therefore alot think it's the weight.


AR uppers in 450 BM are mostly 1/24 twist. That's what I checked before I had it cut down. They are getting fine groups from 16 and 18" barrels. Information I found on the interweb showed 16" AR's were getting around 2100 fps with Hornady 250 grain and 18" barrels were getting 2200 fps. Time will tell. I will post results after I shoot it .I appreciate your feedback though.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

450BM was developed specifically for AR platform where 16 inches is the norm. It uses pistol powder which is faster burning to get a full burn within the 16 inches. Accuracy is independent of barrel length. The reason companies started selling longer 450 barrels is that the muzzle blast is brutal. Your project will be fine.


----------

